# Battery Monitoring: Your Options



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

*This thread is for discussion about how to best monitor your battery.*
The goal is to diagnose stuff like unruly apps and other unnecessary battery drainers.

IIRC when the Droid X got Gingerbread, the built in battery monitor was removed and could not be re-added: hence, this thread.

Here are the apps I found by browsing around the Android market:
BetterBatteryStats
SystemPanel
CPU Spy
Battery Spy
Battery Monitor Widget

I am aware that there are apps like Juice Defender, and Easy Battery Saver out there: I believe the apps listed are for diagnosing battery problems but not necessarily solving those issues. _ I tend to shy away from battery saving apps b/c they often end up causing issues or breaking something you didn't intend on._ I'd rather know what's causing the problematic battery drain and try to fix the individual problem(s) instead of letting an app make sweeping guesses about how to fix possible battery drain problems.

*Please comment on your experiences with any of the apps I liked to above or your method for determining what's eating your battery.*

[hide="to would be trollers"]
_"lulz if the phone is on it will drain it's battery idiot"
"using the phone more causes it to drain more"
"no app needed: you drain the battery"_
_"you're just draining it more by monitoring it!"_ <-- semi-valid, but when I'm not diagnosing, I'll have frozen the app.

^ Look, I've already trolled myself for you: move along.[/hide]


----------



## sargate (Dec 7, 2011)

Fisrt thing I noticed, is that browser sync is always running, so I disabled it on accounts.
Also with friendcaster and twitter, I disable the auto sync every X hours.
I do not use any widget (just acuweather in status drawer)


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Better battery stats is good for finding wakelocks.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks guys.

Bob, should I use that in combo with any other app(s). For instance do any of the other ones I listed excel at a different type of battery monitoring that Better Battery Stats does not?


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I always use cpu spy to make sure my phone is sleeping and how much it's spending in each state.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

+1 to CPU Spy, I use it religiously, and the best part is that it's FREE! Oh and it should only drain the battery when it's open. I don't think it monitors anything at all, but grabs stats from somewhere.


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Sounds good, I'll get that one too. As an fyi, BetterBatteryStats is also free straight from the dev over at xda. The market version is no different at all: just a way for ppl to donate.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Trend micro has a beta battery app, might be worth checking out. It's called longevity beta.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm gonna let SystemPanel and BetterBatteryStats run tomorrow and see how they work.

That Trend Micro program definitely sounds intriguing. I think I'll try that after I decide how the two aforementioned apps work.

Thanks!


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Well SystemPanel is severely disappointing. BetterBatteryStats is alright but I don't really know what some of the stuff means and a google search doesn't turn up much.

I wish we could just have the built in battery monitoring back. IIRC it showed all the apps that had run, how much they were running, how much battery that amounted to and the wakelocks each app caused. Perhaps I'm remembering it better than it was, but I need something to do that b/c I'm pretty sure one or a few of my apps must be at fault for the abnormal battery drain I've been experiencing.

I noticed the other day that GO devs have a battery app too. It advertises app monitoring and reporting so maybe I'll give that a shot also.


----------

